# [solved] ACLs, operation not supported

## codemaker

Hi!

I've been trying to use acls to control the access to a certain file but I'm having some trouble. To debug this problem, I decided to reduce to this simple example:

```

root% touch file

root% getfacl file > perms

root% cat perms

# file: file

# owner: root

# group: root

user::rw-

group::r--

other::r--

root% vim perms

root% cat perms

# file: file

# owner: root

# group: root

user::rw-

user:codemaker:rw-

group::r--

other::r--

root% setfacl --set-file perms file

setfacl: file: Operation not supported

```

What am I doing wrong here? I've searched all over and can't find an answer. Tried examples but the examples I found don't work!!

Example from man: setfacl -m u:lisa:r file

I tried: 

```

% setfacl -m u:codemaker:r file

setfacl: file: Operation not supported

```

I then tried: 

```

setfacl --set u:codemaker:r file

setfacl: file: Malformed access ACL `user:codemaker:r--,mask::r--': Missing or wrong entry at entry 1

```

I tried more examples from the internet but none worked. I could only change the owner permissions which is the same as running chmod (not helpful)

This is the package of ACLs tools I'm using:

```

*  sys-apps/acl

      Latest version available: 2.2.27

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of downloaded files: [no/bad digest]

      Homepage:    http://oss.sgi.com/projects/xfs/

      Description: Access control list utilities, libraries and headers

```

Any ideas?Last edited by codemaker on Sun Nov 28, 2004 8:22 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## codemaker

Here's another example I tried with no success:

http://www.cs.swarthmore.edu/local/using-unix/howto_setfacl.html

Starting with the -s flag that doesn't seem to exist in my setfacl. I just changed it to --set which seems to be correct. I got "Operation no supported" anyway...

----------

## vilius

Did you try to remount your filesystem wih an acl option? The following line worked in my case when I had this error message. Or put this option into your fstab (first after trying it out from the command line).

mount -o remount,acl  /dev/hda5 /

----------

## codemaker

That worked! Thanks! Didn't know I had to mount my filesystem with that option   :Very Happy: 

----------

## MaartenZzZ

 *Quote:*   

> Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ] 

 

Am I missing something?

----------

## codemaker

Yes. Obviously the search database was not updated. Anyway, as you can see, the problem was solved.

----------

